# Autologin utente root con kdm

## VegetaSSJ5

So che Ã¨ possibile fare l'autologin con qualsiasi utente che non sia root. E' possibile farlo anche con root? Se si come?

----------

## maruscya

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> So che Ã¨ possibile fare l'autologin con qualsiasi utente che non sia root. E' possibile farlo anche con root? Se si come?

 

Con kdm non so aiutarti al momento... Potresti fare il login da console e avviare X direttamente dalla console.

Se cerchi autologin dovresti trovare un bel po' di info.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per una cosa del genere basta mettere "startx" in local.start e appoggiarti a .xinitrc per il caricamento del wm preferito.

Sei tuttavia sicuro di voler lanciare automaticamente X da root? Mi sembra una cosa molto windows-style...

----------

## djinnZ

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> So che Ã¨ possibile fare l'autologin con qualsiasi utente che non sia root. E' possibile farlo anche con root? Se si come?

 

C'è una apposita patch in giro ma quoto e ti ripeto che è una cosa molto stupida da fare ma se ti serve...

Al massimo avvia una sessione separata di X usando pam_usb, qualcuno ha scritto un howto in questo forum per il come fare. Da kdm (che è pensato per le connessioni remote) non conviene proprio, per questo è stato disabilitato.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

il fatto Ã¨ che se avviassi X da console, anche tramite script, poi da kde non sono piÃ¹ disponibili le voci per riavviare o spegnere il computer...

----------

## Kernel78

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> il fatto Ã¨ che se avviassi X da console, anche tramite script, poi da kde non sono piÃ¹ disponibili le voci per riavviare o spegnere il computer...

 

Io da utente normale in kde ho la possibilità di riavviare o spegnere ...

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   il fatto Ã¨ che se avviassi X da console, anche tramite script, poi da kde non sono piÃ¹ disponibili le voci per riavviare o spegnere il computer... 
> 
> Io da utente normale in kde ho la possibilitï¿½ di riavviare o spegnere ...

 

no intandevo il fatto che quando si avvia X sa console dando startx, poi in kde (o cmq nel proprio de) non si ha la possibilitÃ  di spegnere il pc, ma si piÃ² solo fare "termina sessione".

----------

## noice

hai dato uno sguardo qui? forse ti puo' tornare utile  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> So che Ã¨ possibile fare l'autologin con qualsiasi utente che non sia root. E' possibile farlo anche con root? Se si come?

 

io ho sempre pensato che root possa fare tutte le cose che riescono agli utenti normali.

semmai è il vicerversa che non è vero.

vero è che kdm, il login manager di kde, impedisce, nell'impostazione di default il login di root.

In quel caso, l'ostacolo si aggira modificando la variabile AllowRootLogin di kdmrc.

siccome esiste questo blocco a livello di login manager immagino che non ne debba esistere un secondo a livello superiore.

----------

